# Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü



## Sxiet (2. Juni 2010)

*Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Hallo an alle Wakü-experten,

Ich besitze wie man sich warscheinlich wegen des Themas denken kann einen i7 und bald dann hoffentlich eine GTX480.Da ich aber Lautstarke hasse und Leistung liebe und schon diverses über die 480 mit Wakü gelesen habe, bin ich zur überlegung gekommen mir solch ein System zubeschaffen.Das einzige Problem ist nur ich habe kaum ahnung davon.

Wobei ihr jetzt hoffentlich einspringt ,

Ich würde nämlich gerne wissen was ich für diese beiden Komponenten bräuchte (viel. binde ich später noch das ganze sys. ein). 

Nachdem ich mich schon etwas auch schon etwas mehr damit beschäftigt habe wollte ich wissen ob diese dafür geignet sind oder gar viel zu übertrieben.

Da wären :

Radiator:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 560 Phobya G-Changer 560 35228

Pumpe:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version 49046

Graka:

EVGA | Articles | Pure Adrenaline Meets Visual Bliss (wobei ich noch nicht weis wo man die herbekommen soll.)

CPU:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek G-Flow Sockel 1156 (i5) Innovatek G-Flow Sockel 1156 (i5) 10323


und zu Schläuchen und Ausweichbehälter und co. bin ich noch nicht richtig zu gekommen mich zu informieren.

Wenns mögl. ist sollte es alles nicht mehr als 800€-900€(schon mit Graka drinnen kosten)


----------



## TerrorTomato (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

den innovatek kühler kannst du vergessen; schlechter preis und kühlleistung... nimm lieber ein Heatkiller von Watercool...


----------



## Jakob (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Erstmal, was hast du überhaupt für ein Gehäuse?


----------



## Sxiet (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Achso stimmt ja , das hatte ich vergessen es ist ein mit Dämmplatten versehendes Chiftiec Arena Electronic GmbH - Chieftec - LCX-01 .


----------



## Sxiet (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Achja und zum CPU-Kühler meintest du diesen damit?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK CPU LGA1156 Rev. 3 Sonderedition Nickel - Black Chrom Watercool HK CPU LGA1156 Rev. 3 Sonderedition Nickel - Black Chrom 10368

oder zm diese Art von Modell


----------



## Marquis (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Am besten erstmal das hier durchlesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-03-01-10-a.html


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Hallo,

hier mal von mir zusammen gestellt:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a0c85512e6a51237a875154445d2dcb0

+ Kleinigkeiten (Wärmeleitpaste?)

Das sind mit unter die Besten Bauteile (CPU/GPU/Radiator/Pumpe/Ausgleichsbehälter) die du laut diversen Test bekommen kannst.

zur Erklärung: Ich würde immer ne Laing 12V Pumpe nehmen die hat richtig Power, wenn sie dir zu laut ist, kannste sie einfach an 7V anschließen und gut ist. (hast aber dann evtl. noch Reserven für späteren Ausbau) (bei 7V  ist sie wirklich LAUTLOS)

Radiator: Wo wird er verbaut?? Also nen 360 würde noch ausreichend sein.

MfG


----------



## Sxiet (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Den habe ich ja schon z.t. gelesen blos so wirklich schlau werde ich nicht und was ich  nun wirklich brauche.


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Achso, was vergessen: 

Ich würde ne normale GTX480 (mit Luftkühlung) kaufen und dann den vom mir ins Sortiment gepackte Kühler, draufmontieren. 

MfG


----------



## Sxiet (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Ersteinmal vielen Dank 

Die Liste sieht echt gut aus ! Blos eine Frage habe ich dazu, da ich ja gerne meine Garantie behalte und nicht weis ob ich das hinkriege diesen Lüfte zu befäsitgen, gibt es wirklich keinen weg die von evga zukriegen(bilde mir i-wo gelsesen zu haben das die hier nie erhältlich sein wird)?

Und um auf den Radiator zurück zukommen, ich dachte den stell ich entweder oben drauf oder ich stelle ih auf das Fensterbrett was ca 20cm von der breite und 60 cm von der höhe vom gehause weg ist. Ich habe doch richtig verstanden das du meinst das 360 reichen (360 ergeben sich doch aus zb 3 x 120mm radiator oder) und der den ich meinte der hätte ja dann sogar noch viel über.


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*



Sxiet schrieb:


> Ersteinmal vielen Dank
> 
> Die Liste sieht echt gut aus ! Blos eine Frage habe ich dazu, da ich ja gerne meine Garantie behalte und nicht weis ob ich das hinkriege diesen Lüfte zu befäsitgen, gibt es wirklich keinen weg die von evga zukriegen(bilde mir i-wo gelsesen zu haben das die hier nie erhältlich sein wird)?
> 
> Und um auf den Radiator zurück zukommen, ich dachte den stell ich entweder oben drauf oder ich stelle ih auf das Fensterbrett was ca 20cm von der breite und 60 cm von der höhe vom gehause weg ist. Ich habe doch richtig verstanden das du meinst das 360 reichen (360 ergeben sich doch aus zb 3 x 120mm radiator oder) und der den ich meinte der hätte ja dann sogar noch viel über.



Das ist dein Entscheidung, wenn das mit Kühler montieren nicht machen willst, dann kauf dir die EVGA. Aber von den Temperaturen biste bei meiner Variante besser. 

Zum Radiator: Ja genau 120 x 3 = 360!! Na wenn der sowieso außerhalb verbaut werden soll, kannst ja selber entscheiden was de willst. Aber nen 360 von XSPC oder Phobya sollte es schon sein.
Und lüfter auf dem Radiator müssen auch sein. Dafür würde ich folgene nehmen
(Kannst auf 5V betreiben, somit fast lautlos):

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78264

Alle Komponenten sind so ausgelegt das de noch ordentlich übertakten kannst. Wenn alles auf Standarttakt laufen soll, würde ich bei Luftkühlung bleiben (ordentlicher CPU und GPU-Kühler und gut ist)


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Bei 60cm höhe musst du drauf achten, ob die Pumpe so viel Druck hat bzw. sie wird für denselben Durchfluss wie direkt im Deckel lauter werden.


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Bei 60cm höhe musst du drauf achten, ob die Pumpe so viel Druck hat bzw. sie wird für denselben Durchfluss wie direkt im Deckel lauter werden.



Ne Laing 12V schafft das locker, auch bei 7V Betrieb. Meine Laing steht am Boden meines Gehäuses und fördert das Wasser zum Radiator der unter der Decke des Gehäuses befestigt ist. Ich hab nen Big Tower von Lian Li, also so ca. 60cm.

Wenn dein Radiator woanders hinstellen willst, reichen natürlich meine veranschlagten Schlauchmengen nicht aus!!!


----------



## Marquis (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

So ists besser: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a91188802d9325a5d0a061699cef8828

13/10 Schlauch lässt sich nicht gut verlegen, entweder 11/8 oder 16/10.

Die Aquastream Pumpe kann die Lüfter nach der Wassertemp regeln und ist selbst regelbar, es könnte auch ein DFM angeschlossen werden.


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*



Marquis schrieb:


> So ists besser: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a91188802d9325a5d0a061699cef8828
> 
> 13/10 Schlauch lässt sich nicht gut verlegen, entweder 11/8 oder 16/10.
> 
> Die Aquastream Pumpe kann die Lüfter nach der Wassertemp regeln und ist selbst regelbar, es könnte auch ein DFM angeschlossen werden.



Auch gut, Laing DDC oder Aquastream ist Glaubenssache 

Aber nimm nicht nen 11/8 Schlauch, dann lieber 16/10. Ich hab zwar in meiner Kühlung keine so engen Radien das ein 13/10 Schlauch probleme macht, aber nen 16/10 ist in Sachen Biegeradius wirklich besser.

Bei einem 11/8 Schlauch hast du erhebliche Durchflussbegrenzungen (Der Widerstand eines engeren Schlauch ist einfach hoher und erhöht somit den Gesamtwiderstand, daraus folgt das die Pumpe mehr kraft braucht um das Wasser durch zu drücken = höherer Druck = weniger Durchfluss!!!
Ich hatte erst auch so einen Schlauch. nach der Umstellung fördert die Pumpe wirklich mehr und die Temperaturen sind auch etwas besser.


----------



## Marquis (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Durchfluss wird in seinen Auswirkungen häufig überschätzt, zwar wird man durch Schlauch mit 10mm Innendurchmesser den DF spürbar erhöhen, die Auswirkungen sind jedoch gering.
Zumal man bei 16/10 Schlauch am besten Tüllen nehmen sollte, diese sind jedoch für Anfänger nur eingeschränkt empfehlenswert, da es in letzter Zeit öfter zu Anwendungsfehlern kam.

Falls unbedingt 16/10 verwendet werden soll, am besten Perfect Seal Tüllen nehmen.


----------



## hydro (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

@ Marquis, wieso nicht 16/10 mit Anschraubtüllen? Wer sich eine gtx480 kauft, den sollte der Preis der Tüllen nicht abschrecken.

http://www.xpert-oc-team.de/forum/index.php?area=vbcmsarea_content&contentid=71&page=8

Die unterschiede zwischen 10mm und 8mm Schlauch sind, bei einem normalen System, in meinen Augen zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Marquis (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Ich kann nur mit bestimmtheit sagen, dass die 16/10 Schraubis von TFC auf den HK3.0 in der neuen Revision passen, wie das mit denen von AT steht, weiß ich nicht.

Sollen zwar angeblich passen, aber Anschraubtüllen und 2 normale Tüllen sieht auch komisch aus und dann hätten wir auch wieder die Tüllen Problematik...

Link zum Thema:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1832117-post6053.html


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*



hydro schrieb:


> @ Marquis, wieso nicht 16/10 mit Anschraubtüllen? Wer sich eine gtx480 kauft, den sollte der Preis der Tüllen nicht abschrecken.
> 
> 14 Pumpen für Wasserkühlung im Vergleich - Xpert OC Team
> 
> Die unterschiede zwischen 10mm und 8mm Schlauch sind, bei einem normalen System, in meinen Augen zu vernachlässigen.


 
Weil, man bei 16/10 probleme bekommt das die Schraubtüllen auf den Heatkiller oder GPU-Kühler passen. Es wird auf jedenfall eng. 
Wenns passt aber auch nur mit viel gefummel...

Also 200l Durchfluss weniger (500l vs 300l) sind finde ich schon sehr viel.
*Das sind 40%* *unterschied*. Warum sollte man das machen??
16/10 oder 13/10 sind doch nur ein wenig teurer, warum denn nicht das beste einbauen wenn man dadurch nur 5€ spart?? (bei einem High-end System)

EDIT: zu langsam


----------



## Marquis (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Das geht nicht ums sparen, sondern um die Verlegbarkeit, da schneidet 13/10 extrem schlecht ab.

Gegen 16/10 sage ich auch nichts, nur sind für Anfänger normale Tüllen imho nicht empfehlenswert.

Die Ergebnisse des Benchmarks in allen Ehren, aber da geht es um einen komplett Restriktionslosen Kreislauf, das ist nicht sehr Praxisnah. 
Je weiter der Hahn zugedreht wird, desto geringer wird der Abstand zwischen den Schläuchen und schon bei 50% ist der Unterschied noch kaum messbar, was am ehesten noch einem richtigen Kreislauf entspricht.

Und all das ist sowieso egal, über 60l gibt es nur noch geringe Temperatur unterschiede.


----------



## hydro (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*



> Je weiter der Hahn zugedreht wird, desto geringer wird der Abstand zwischen den Schläuchen und schon bei 50% ist der Unterschied noch kaum messbar, was am ehesten noch einem richtigen Kreislauf entspricht.



Nur darauf lag auch mein Augenmerk.



> Weil, man bei 16/10 probleme bekommt das die Schraubtüllen auf den Heatkiller oder GPU-Kühler passen.



Richtig, man kann aber auch 45°/90° Winkel nehmen, die passen sicher, bzw. einen Drehmel und eine Seite anschleifen.


----------



## Sxiet (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Eine Frage ich habe nun auch 16/13,15/9,5 usw. gefunden wenn ich richtig verstanden habe gilt: Desto mehr Durchmesser der Innenraum des Schlauches hat umso mehr Durchfluss ABER woher soll ich wissen worauf was passt?

Wo steht welche Schläuche die Pumpe oder Graka brauchen?


PS: werde warsch. die die Radiatoren oben auf der Gehäuse Oberseite befässtigen der passt da Locker Drauf  oder doch an der Unterseite der Decke des Gehäuses wie ICke-jOnes-jR ?Wird das dort überhaupt kühl genug?


----------



## Sxiet (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

So jetzt ist mir gearde etwas aufgefallen: Bei diesen beiden Pumpen( Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T (original) Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T 49064 Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra light Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra light 49037 ) steht: 8/11 anschluss dh. das dannach ein größerer Schlau schwachsin wäre oder? Weil da sich dort dann doch ein großer druck anstaut.


----------



## Marquis (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*



> Eine Frage ich habe nun auch 16/13,15/9,5 usw. gefunden wenn ich richtig verstanden habe gilt: Desto mehr Durchmesser der Innenraum des Schlauches hat umso mehr Durchfluss ABER woher soll ich wissen worauf was passt?


 
Du hast dafür ja die Anschlüsse mit G1/4" Gewinden und in 90% aller Kühler/Pumpen/Radis passen die rein, andere Gewinde sind eher die Ausnahme.

Zum Durchfluss nochmal: Der Unterschied zwischen den Schläuchen ist minimal, wie Hydro und ich quasi gleichzeitig gesagt habe, am einfachsten in der Praxis hast du es aber mit 11/8.



> PS: werde warsch. die die Radiatoren oben auf der Gehäuse Oberseite befässtigen der passt da Locker Drauf oder doch an der Unterseite der Decke des Gehäuses wie ICke-jOnes-jR ?Wird das dort überhaupt kühl genug?


 
Oben drauf ist am einfachsten und hat am meisten Leistung, falls du ihn von unten an den Deckel schrauben willst, musst du natürlich dementsprechende Lüfteröffnungen haben oder reinarbeiten.

@Hydro: Hast du deine Antwort geändert oder habe ich nur den zweiten Absatz übersehen 

Edit: 





> So jetzt ist mir gearde etwas aufgefallen: Bei diesen beiden Pumpen( Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T (original) Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T 49064 Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra light Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra light 49037 ) steht: 8/11 anschluss dh. das dannach ein größerer Schlau schwachsin wäre oder? Weil da sich dort dann doch ein großer druck anstaut.


 
Wenn du dir die Laing holst, solltest du einen anderen Deckel mit G1/4" Gewinden kaufen, z.B. von Aquacomputer, dann erübrigt sich die Frage. Imho ist die Laing aber erst wirklich sinnvoll wenn du eine Aquaero und/oder einen extrem großen Kreislauf hast.


----------



## hydro (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Ich hab nix geändert.
Quark die Laing Ultra muss mit Vollgas laufen 



> Imho ist die Laing aber erst wirklich sinnvoll wenn du eine Aquaero und/oder einen extrem großen Kreislauf hast.



Wenn die Aquero zu teuer ist, tuts auch eine Alphacool Heatmaster! :>


----------



## Sxiet (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Also welche Pumpe müsste ich denn nun nehmen? Ihr verwirt mich welche kann denn was denn nun besser und nur der Name Liang 12v sagt mir auch nicht viel davon gibts ja ne riesen Palette.


----------



## hydro (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Für CPU/GPU/Radi reicht so ziemlich jede Pumpe!
Die Laing DDC ist klein Kompakt Kraftvoll, aber manche empfinden sie als recht laut.
Die Aquastream XT Ultra/Stardart/Advanced unterscheiden sich in ihren Fähigkeiten, aber nicht in ihrer Leistung.
Die Aquastream Ultra hat den Vorteil, dass schon eine Lüftersteuerung integriert ist, die in abhängigkeit der Wassertemp. regelt.

Aber prizipiell kannst du von der Leistung her jede Pumpe nehmen.


----------



## Madz (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Was für Fragen sind noch offen, zu welchen Komponenten hast du dich mittlerweile entschlossen?


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*



Sxiet schrieb:


> Also welche Pumpe müsste ich denn nun nehmen? Ihr verwirt mich welche kann denn was denn nun besser und nur der Name Liang 12v sagt mir auch nicht viel davon gibts ja ne riesen Palette.



Also: ich hab dir mal ne Laing rausgesucht. Wenn du sie hast musste den Werkseitig montierten Deckel entfernen und den Ausgleichsbehälter mit Aufsatz (mit im Warenkorb) auf die Laing schrauben. Dann haste Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehälter in einem. Ebenfalls lässt sich das System sehr einfach befüllen, da du nur den Deckel des Ausgleichsbehälters öffnen musst.
Dann schraubst  du die anschlüsse in die vorgesehenden löcher. (Anschlüsse je nach Schlauchgröße auswählen, die im Warenkorb sind nur beispiele)

Die Laing DDC wird normalerweise an 12V angeschlossen. Dann hat sie extrem viel Power, neigt aber zum brummen. Schließt du sie mittels Adapter an 7V an, ist sie wirklich Lautlos. Wie gesagt, es ist geschmacksache, entweder Laing oder Aquastream. 

Hier der Link zum Warenkorb:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/65a46f2fdedd631a522671d89bfd59a5


----------



## hydro (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Mit dem Aufsteckagb verspielt die Laing aber ihren ungeheuren Vorteil der Größe und zudem ist eine Laing für 2 Kühler + Radi einfach unnötig stark :/
Und wozu die starke Pumpe, wenn ich sie drossel und damit eine schwächere nehmen könnte und damit Geld sparen kann?


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*



Sxiet schrieb:


> steht: 8/11 anschluss dh. das dannach ein größerer Schlau schwachsin wäre oder? Weil da sich dort dann doch ein großer druck anstaut.



NEIN.

Wiederstand von Kühlern + Wiederstand von engen Schlauch = großer Gesamtwiederstand = weniger Durchfluss

Wiederstand von Kühlern + kleinen Wiederstand von großen Schläuchen =
kleiner Gesamtwiederstand = mehr Durchfluss.

Aber wie von den anderen schon gesagt, bei einem normalen Kühlsystem bringt ein hoher Durchfluss nur 2-4 °C weniger CPU-Temperatur.
Aber ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung, warum was kleines "schlechteres" nehmen wenn man was etwas besseres für 5€ mehr bekommt.




Sxiet schrieb:


> PS: werde warsch. die die Radiatoren oben auf der Gehäuse Oberseite befässtigen der passt da Locker Drauf  oder doch an der Unterseite der Decke des Gehäuses wie ICke-jOnes-jR ?Wird das dort überhaupt kühl genug?



Ich habe das so gelöst. Für Lian Li Gehäuse gibts extra  Ausstauschdeckel für Radiatoren.

Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Top-Cover » Lian Li T-70103B Deckel PC-A7010 3x 120mm - black

MfG


----------



## hydro (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*



> Aber wie von den anderen schon gesagt, bei einem normalen Kühlsystem bringt ein hoher Durchfluss nur 3-4 °C.



Dazu muss der Durchfluss aber von 50l/h auf 200l/h und das schafft man mit keinen Schläuchen.


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*



hydro schrieb:


> Mit dem Aufsteckagb verspielt die Laing aber ihren ungeheuren Vorteil der Größe und zudem ist eine Laing für 2 Kühler + Radi einfach unnötig stark :/
> Und wozu die starke Pumpe, wenn ich sie drossel und damit eine schwächere nehmen könnte und damit Geld sparen kann?



Ja haste Recht. Ich habe das deswegen gemacht, weil ich bei eventuellen Umbauten noch reserven habe, weil die Pumpe bei 7V noch stark genug ist und weil sie bei 7V *LAUTLOS* ist.

Das mögen man vielleicht nicht verstehen, aber muss man ja nicht.
Der Kollege der sich das neu zulegen will muss das ja nicht so machen, bleibt ihm überlassen. Das ist nur meine Meinung.
Mir war der Mehrpreis auch egal, wer aufs Geld schauen muss sollte vielleicht ne andere Lösung bevorzugen.

Wie schon gesagt, es ist halt Glaubenssache. 
Hab ja auch geschrieben, das ne Aquastream gut ist. Aber ICH finde ne Laing besser


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*



hydro schrieb:


> Dazu muss der Durchfluss aber von 50l/h auf 200l/h und das schafft man mit keinen Schläuchen.



Ja jetzt reite doch nicht auf kleinigkeiten rumm.
Ich gebe euch doch recht, das es nicht viel bringt.
Aber nen höheren Durchfluss haste trotzem.

Lass uns doch bitte aufhören zu diskutieren. Ich bin nur teilweise deiner Meinung und du bist nicht meiner Meinung. Das ist so und wird höchst wahrscheinlich auch so bleiben. Also bringts nichts.

Ich habe nur meine Meinung geäußert und du deine. 
Aber einig müssen wir uns ja nicht werden.

Und jetzt helfen wir den Kollegen wieder, ok?


----------



## hydro (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Sollte jetz eigentlich kein Angriff auf dich sein, sorry wenn das falsch rüberkam.
Imo ist es halt nur total egal welche Pumpe man nimmt, selbst unter 60l/h sind die Unterschiede nicht so riesig, nur unter 10l sollte es nicht fallen


----------



## Sxiet (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Schön das ihr euch jetzt mehr oder weniger einig seit ! 

Ich habe nun doch eine "kleine" umänderung, ich werde jetzt erstmal meine 285 doch behalten ,aber die dann mit Wakü läuft.Die Wakü bleibt trodtzdem genauso stark wie bis jtzt geplant und wenn der Nachfolger der 480 rauskommt werde ich mir den warscheinlich erst holen.

Das ist das bis jetzt geplante:

Radiator (kommt oben auf das Gehäuse rauf): Modvision - Ihr günstiger Online-Shop - Wasserkühlungen und Modding - Phobya G-Changer 420 304873

Pumpe entweder :diese Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version 49046

oder diese Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version 49046 Wobei ich nicht weis was dieses AGB bewirkt. wenns nichts bringt dann nur diese hier Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra light Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra light 49037
Oder steht das light für schlechter?

Bei Kabeln weis ich noch nicht: ICke-jOnes-jR könntest du mir bitte die Kabel und die Tüllen die ich braüchte zm stellen die du nehmen würdest mit den größeren Durchlauf.

Dann warscheinlich diesen Ausgleichsbehälter (wobei ich auch noch nicht weis was dabei der entscheidene Aspekt ist um gut zu sein):

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-Res 140 Laing DDC Acetal Ausgleichsbehälter EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-Res 140 Laing DDC Acetal Ausgleichsbehälter 52072


Cpu-kühler viel den hier Watercool HK CPU LGA1156 Rev. 3.0 LT, EUR 49.07 --> Wasserkühlung bei Cool4PC kaufen, Cooling, CPU Kühler, GPU Kühler, M...

Gpu-kühler Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance GeForce GTX 285N Komplettkühler (New GTX 275, 285 1/2GB) Koolance GeForce GTX 285N Komplettkühler (New GTX 275, 285 1/2GB) EOL 12261 oder der Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance GeForce GTX 285 Komplettkühler Koolance GeForce GTX 285 Komplettkühler 12231 mir erschliest sich der Underschied nicht (habe die 2gb variante)

für die Pumpe als halterung Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - das Original Version 2.0 Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 52112

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - das Original Version 2.0 Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 52112


----------



## Madz (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Könntest du den Warenkorb mal direkt verlinken? "Speichern" klicken und den Link hier posten!


----------



## Sxiet (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Ja eigtntlich schon, blos wie du siehst den Radi hohl ich mir wo anders weil er dort 13 weniger kostet und ich noch nicht mal weis was ich genau nehme aber beim nächsten mal achte ich darauf, ok?


----------



## hydro (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Der Radi kostet 2 Euro weniger, als bei Aquatuning...


----------



## Sxiet (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Achja ja und mein Karte ist diese hier von Palit : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zumindest glaube ich das eine von iä#ä#ä#ä#hnen dieses PCB ist  außerdem habe ich gelesen das die Palit karten dem referenzdesign nich entsprechen wo anders stans aber das alle das gleiche design haben


----------



## Sxiet (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

wirklich!  omg vertan xD habe den mit 3 Lüfter genommen


----------



## Marquis (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Du solltest kein so starkes Gewicht auf Durchfluss setzen, alles über 60l bringt dir nur noch kaum messbare Vorteile, -besonders nicht bei dem HK 3.0, dem reichen auch 30l noch locker aus- und das erreichst du bei deiner Zusammenstellung schon mit einer Budget Pumpe wie einer Eheim 1046 oder der Alphacool Station.

Das hoher Durchfluss keine großen Auswirkungen hat, ist auch keine Meinung sondern messbar, da werden Anfänger von überstarken Pumpen schnell in die Irre geführt.

Solltest du wirklich viel Durchfluss erreichen wollen, müsstest du zu 19/13 Schlauch greifen, dann hast du aber einen ziemlichen Wurstschlauch


----------



## Sxiet (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Ja stimmt dann sind die Schläuche eig wirklich nicht so wichtig.

Aber das mit der Graka ist mir im moment wichtiger , aber es gibt soweit ich weis nur 2 formen der 285 und der ein kühler unterstützt beide


----------



## Sxiet (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

So um nochmal auf die Pumpen und den Ausgleich behälter zurück zukommen, für die Laing gibt es ja Aufsätze wo zb der Ausgleichsbehälter intriegriert ist. Bei der Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version ist ja glaube ich keiner intrigriert.Wo müsste ich ihn dann fest machen, vor der Pumpe im Kreislauf, sprich vor den Kühlern, oder erst dahinter?

Dennoch weis ich nicht wie viel Schlauch und vorallendingen welchen ich brauche, wieviel würdet ihr denn nehmen bei diesen Gehäuse wenn ihr der Radior unten bei den ungenutzten Festplatten cases montiert und den Radiator oben drauf? Oder soll ich die Pump in die noch Freien Laufwerke einbauen ( habe nur ein eins belegt)?


http://www.nix.ru/autocatalog/cases_chieftec/67771_2235_draft_large.jpg


----------



## Madz (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Der Agb sollte immer *vor* der Pumpe sitzen und zwar direkt.


----------



## Marquis (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Ganz einfach: AGB->Pumpe->restlicher Kreislauf->AGB->Pumpe...

Die Verschlauchung des restlichen Kreislaufes sollte den kürzesten Schlauchweg nehmen, 4m werden reichen, selbst wenn du den Radi auf den Deckel stellst.
Dass der Radi am besten zwischen GPU und CPU sitzen sollte ist ein Mythos, da sich die Wassertemp innerhalb des Kreislaufes um maximal 1-2°K unterscheidet. Die Anordnung ist deshalb egal.

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a91188802d9325a5d0a061699cef8828

Da ist eigentlich alles dabei, nur für die Graka musst du hier gucken:

[Sammelthread] Übersicht GTX200-welche Herstellerkarte & welcher Kühler ***UPDATE + OC*** - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Sxiet (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

So Marquis ich bin mit deiner Kombi voll und ganz zufrieden , habe bloß noch Den Gpukühler hinzugefügt, aber für den sollte ich auch noch ein Temperaturfühler besorgen oder?

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/cd1b8680474eef3e94bcbd72e9b25f6e


----------



## Domowoi (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Die Grafikkarte hat selber Temperaturfühler.


----------



## Marquis (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Das ist der hier(schon im Korb) : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 71160

Mit Einbaubeispiel, spart mir Erklärungen.


----------



## Sxiet (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Ja, ich weis mir gings blos darum on ich für gpu und cpu einen brauche oder obs bei der cpu reicht.Achja das die Graka einen hat das weis ich.Die Cpu hat aber auch ein , merkste was Domowoi?Die sind doch für die Radiatoren Zumindest habe ich das so nach der dort stehenden Produkt beschreibung so verstanden...


----------



## hydro (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Genau genommen für die Wassertemperaturen um diese zu überwachen und die Lüfter einfacher zu steuern.


----------



## Marquis (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Ist egal wo du den einbindest, nur bei der CPU oder GPU würde ich es nicht machen, da es die Temperatur verfälschen könnte, imho wäre es an dem AGB oder dem Pumpeneinlass am besten aufgehoben.


----------



## Domowoi (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*



Sxiet schrieb:


> So Marquis ich bin mit deiner Kombi voll und ganz zufrieden , habe bloß noch Den Gpukühler hinzugefügt, aber *für den* sollte ich auch noch ein Temperaturfühler besorgen oder?[...]


Deswegen hab ich das wohl etwas falsch verstanden. Weil merkste was da steht für den Kühler.


----------



## Sxiet (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Achso na dann


----------



## Sxiet (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Hi Leute nachdem ich mich nocheinmal mich noch mal genauer erkundigt habe bin ich zu der Idee gekommen meine Wakü warscheinlich so zusammenzustellen.Was meint ihr da zu?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Im voraus schonmal danke


----------



## Sxiet (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Achja noch eine Frage welcher ist besser 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC260/275/285 GTX - GW - Nickel-Plated EK Water Blocks EK-FC260/275/285 GTX - GW - Nickel-Plated 12251

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC260/275/285 GTX - GW - Acetal+Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FC260/275/285 GTX - GW - Acetal+Nickel 12252

?


----------



## Madz (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Der dir optisch eher zusagt. Leistungsunterschiede? Keine bekannt.


----------



## hydro (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Silentwings sind für Radis ungeeignet, nimm lieber noch ein Backplate dazu und wozu den Kondenswasserschutz? oO


----------



## Sxiet (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

also deelr kondentwassersxhutz sollte zum einen als stabiliesierung und gegen kondenzwasser (fals es denn welches gibt, bin da ein angsthase xD)

und zu der backplate die ist bei diesen kühler in der xt version dabei.

Achja warum silentwind radis ungeignet?


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Bei einer normalen Wakü gibt es kein Kondenzwasser. Das ist physikalisch unmöglich. 

Die Silentwings kann man aufgrund des Rahmens, welcher nicht 100% decken ist, für dein Einsatz auf einem Radiator vergessen. An den Seiten entweicht zuviel Luftstrom.


----------



## Sxiet (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

welche würdet ihr denn verwennden?

Diese hier vileicht?6 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p6595_Noctua-NF-S12B-FLX---120x120x25mm--.html

Aber die sehen nich so toll aus 

am liebsten so leise wie möglich uns effiezient aber ich glaube das versteht sich von selbst


----------



## hydro (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Noiseblocker BS-Pro Pl2
Scythe S-Flex
Phobya Nano G-Silent
Enermax Magma
u.v.m


----------



## Sxiet (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Leider habe ich keine Ahnugwie viel Luftestrom ich bräuchte?

einer ne Idee? (Für alle die die vorherigen Sieten nicht gelesen haben Wakü für ein i7-860 (leider vertippt) und eine GTX285 mit einen 480er Radi-> Radi ist im freien)

Achja danke hydro für die Liste aber wie siehts denn mit den aus Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - SilenX iXtrema Pro 11dBa ( 120x120x25mm ) SilenX iXtrema Pro 11dBa ( 120x120x25mm ) 78027

Der hat nur 8,3 dB !!


----------



## hydro (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Mit einem 480 Radi reichen Lüfter bis 1000upm locker aus, solltest du eh regeln die Lüfter.
Zu den SilenX keine Ahnung kennen ich net, aber die Meinungen im Netz scheinen geteilt zu sein.
Und solche Angaben von Herstellern kann man ignorieren bezüglich Lautstärke, meine BS-Pro z.B. sind an sich unhörbar aber die Luft rauscht und schon das nervt mich


----------



## Sxiet (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Gut ich schau mal  und werde nachher dann mein statement geben welchen ich vieleicht nehme 

Leider habe ich keine Ahnugwie viel Luftestrom ich bräuchte.

Vielen Dank ^^


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Persönlich nutze ich nur Noiseblocker. Die sind super leise und haben 5 Jahre Garantie. Sollte in dieser Zeit irgend etwas passieren, tauscht NB anstandslos aus.


----------



## Sxiet (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

aLSO AN Noiblocker hatte ich auch gedacht aber welchen von den der hier Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78264

oder der hier

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-P - PWM ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-P - PWM ( 120x120x25mm ) 78174

Qber ich muss ja iwie am schluss zu drei pin stecker kommen wegen der steuerung von der pumpe .

Idee?


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Die ohne PWM.


----------



## x-coffee (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

hmm, wieso kaufst du dir den ek-block? der hk ist doch besser


----------



## Sxiet (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

ek-block du meinst für die 285? die is palit layout soweit man mir sagen konnte ist das der einzigekühler


----------



## Schrotti (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*



Madz schrieb:


> Persönlich nutze ich nur Noiseblocker. Die sind super leise und haben 5 Jahre Garantie. Sollte in dieser Zeit irgend etwas passieren, tauscht NB anstandslos aus.



Bei dem Preis sollte das auch so sein.

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-PS ( 120x120x25mm ) -> das Stück 15,89€.

Ja gute Nacht.


----------



## Sxiet (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

ich will dir ja nich wieder sprechen das es teurer ist, aber nuctua is noch teurer->20@ xD


Mein Problem ist nur der Lüfter von dem ihr gerade spricht der 15,89 bei Aquatuning kostet der hat ein 4 Pin Anschluss gibt es dafür Adapter auf 3 Pin, wenn ja könnte einer den posten ?


----------



## Schrotti (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Ich selbst nutze diese Lüfter (gedrosselt).

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Yate Loon D12SL-12C mit Stecker (1350rpm) Slim Version ( 120x120x20mm ) Yate Loon D12SL-12C mit Stecker (1350rpm) Slim Version ( 120x120x20mm ) 78107


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

YL sind bekannt dafür, dass sie einen hohen Ausschuss haben und oftmals innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren das Zeitliche segnen.



> Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-PS ( 120x120x25mm ) -> das Stück  15,89€.
> 
> Ja gute Nacht.


Gute Lüfter kosten nunmal Geld.


----------



## x-coffee (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

ahso, ich hab gedacht dass du deine cpu mit einem ek kühlen willst.
aber wieso hast du denn so ausgefallene karten?


----------



## Sxiet (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Zitat:

"ahso, ich hab gedacht dass du deine cpu mit einem ek kühlen willst.
aber wieso hast du denn so ausgefallene karte*n*?

Es ist doch nur eine xD

Naja die war damals die best und ich hatte gerade tine aufn füller xD

NEin ich habe mir test durchgelesen usw. und wollte deswegen als neue kare ne 285 haben und weil ich ein 24' Monitor habe und man mehr ram braucht (z.B. Crysis 1,5-1,8 GB) und da kam mir die Palit gerade richitig mir ihrem Dual-Fan.Heute mit OC ist er mir zu laut und die Karte zulangsam.(hoffentlich kriege ich Ram Taktraten hin mi 1500 mHz, wie manch ein anderer)

Aber auf die Frage mit den Adapter hat mir noch keiner geantwortet  ^^

So einer http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-Adapter-4Pin--12V--auf-3Pin-Molex--12V-.html

?


----------



## x-coffee (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

ach, ich bin schon total verduttelt.. jeder hat mittlerweile ein sli-system ich geh wohl schon davon aus dass es zwei sind wenn jmd eine wakü haben will. 

der ek kühlt ja auch, aber der hk ist halt besser.. naja leiser als der stockkühler wirds wohl auf jeden fall sein. und besser gekühlt auch, also seis drum. 

um welchen adapter gings denn?


----------



## Marquis (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Da brauchst du keinen Adaper, die NB BSPro haben 3-Pin Anschlüsse und diverses Zubehör.


----------



## Sxiet (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Thx für die Info, sehe es gerade auf dem pic

hier ist die aktuelle liste Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Sxiet (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Naja aber bei 480er wollt ich schon bleiben.weil ich die noch LANGE in verwendenn möchte ,weil dan später ja "nur" noch die kühler getauscht werden und vieleicht dann noch ne graka oder der am dazu kommt.

Ps: ich versteh vorallendingen die 480er blende nicht xD


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Den 420er würde ich nehmen, weil genauso viel leistet wie der 480er, einen Lüfter weniger braucht und ingesamt viel weniger kostet.


----------



## Sxiet (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

wirklich?

Leistet der wirklich genauso viel? o0

Edit.'

ich glaube dir wenns denn selbst pcgh jetzt sagt xD(http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9270_Phobya-G-Changer-420.html siehe Bild), nein spass habe ich auch woanders gelesen.Aber mit der Blende noch dazu spar ich wirklich 40€.THX


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*



> wirklich?
> 
> Leistet der wirklich genauso viel? o0


Ja, ganz sicher.


----------



## hydro (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Rein theoretisch müsste der 420er sogar etwas mehr leisten. Minimal mehr Fläche und eine Lüfternabe weniger.


----------



## Schrotti (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*



Madz schrieb:


> YL sind bekannt dafür, dass sie einen hohen Ausschuss haben und oftmals innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren das Zeitliche segnen.



Die kosten ein viertel von deinen Lüftern, da darf dann auch mal was kaputt gehen. Meine laufen übrigens bestens.


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Die Blacksilent pro gibt es bei Km Elektronik schon für 10€. Das Kostenargument ist also passe`.


----------



## x-coffee (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

ansonten die von enermax nehmen. empfehl ich grad allen - UCTB14 von T.B.silence.


----------



## Sxiet (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

So hiermit poste ich den jetzt vermutlich/hoffentlich die letzte Zusammenstellung der Wakü.

Das hier soll sie nun werden, wenn i-was zu benörgeln ist bzw. zu verbessern ist bitte schreiben 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Madz (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Kannst du so bestellen.


----------



## Sxiet (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Ach doch noch was mit deinen G48 Korrosionsschutz aus dem Autozubehör, dazu destiliertes Wasser oder normales Leitungswasser (wohne in Berlin, ich weis jetzt nich ob es auch in den einzelnen Bndesländern nich schmeckbare unterschiede gibt)


----------



## Madz (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Man solllte immer dest. Wasser benutzen.


----------



## Sxiet (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

ah, gut  Sag mal von welcher Marke ist das was du benutzt, und in welchen Mischverhältniss muss es sein?


----------



## Madz (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Ich nutze seit Monaten gar keinen Zusatz mehr. Nur noch reines dest. Wasser. G48 würde ivh von BASF kaufen.


----------



## Sxiet (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Brauch ich denn sowas bei meinen Kühlern?


----------



## Madz (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Schaden kann es nicht. Aber bei einem reinen Kupferkreislauf braucht man keinen Zusatz.


----------



## Sxiet (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Habe ich denn nur Alu?


----------



## Madz (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

Ähm, ich wollte eigentlich Kupfer schreiben. 



Wenn du die Komponenten vorm Zusammenbau gut reinigst und den Radiator spülst, sehe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Sxiet (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

ah ok hatte mich auch schon gewundert.;D


----------



## Sxiet (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gtx 480 und Core i7 870 Wakü*

So weit so gut alles ist gekommen und ist verbaut.  und dicht 

Aber die doofe Pumpe will nicht, die leutchet von anfang an rot blinkt nach 2 sek einmal und leuchtet weiter vor sich hin und verweigert die arbeit.

Desweiteren habe ich auch sie probiert zu reseten mit den jumper und sie schluesss endlich auch an einen pc per usb angeschloßen und dan der aqusuit herausgefunden das es sich um die firmeware 1017 handelt, der rst zb. temperatur sensor arbeiten tadelos.

Ich habe auch schon nach ähnlichen Problemen im Netzt geforscht aber noch nichts konkretes gefunden.(sm Netzteil liegt es nicht!, habe es mit verschieden ausprobiert und mein couger cm1000watt stand auf der Kompatiblitätsliste)
Da ich aber gerne auf das warten auf die neue umtausch Pumpe verzichten würde ist das mein letzter verzweiflungs akt.

Wer die seiten davor nicht gelesen hat und diese nicht lesen möchte, es handelt sich um diese hier :
Aqua Computer Homepage - aquastream xt - in der Ultra-Version


Bitte hilft mir


----------

